# Login-Frage (This is netkiffer.(none))

## Mac Fly

Wenn ich meine Box anschalte, erscheint beim login  *Quote:*   

> This is netkiffer.(none) (Linux i686 2.6.2-rc2-love3) 16:00

 

Woher kommt der rote Teil?

```
macfly@netkiffer:/> cat /etc/dnsdomainname

netkiffer.lan

macfly@netkiffer:/> cat /etc/hostname

netkiffer

```

Fehlt noch was?

----------

## slick

1. Dein Rechnername ist dann demzufolge "netkiffer.netkiffer.lan"  ?

Sollte richtig sein:

echo "netkiffer" > /etc/hostname

echo "lan" > /etc/dnsdomainname

2. Eintrag in der Hosts gemacht? (/etc/hosts)

<DeineIP> netkiffer.lan

3. Wenns dann immernoch nicht funzt klappt was mit deinem DNS nicht.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich hatte das gleiche Verhalten wie du (ohne dass es mich groß gestört hätte, aber aufgefallen ist es mir halt.).

Auf einem anderen Rechner, wo ich die Datei dnsdomainname nicht angelegt hatte, hab ich dann gesehen dass beim Kernel-Compilieren ziemlich am Anfang eine Meldung kommt, dass er die domain nicht feststellen kann.

Nach dem Erstellen von dnsdomainname und dem anschliessenden Recompilieren und Booten des Kernels stimmte die Anzeige dann.

Ich gehe also davon aus, dass die Info von dnsdomainname irgendwie im Kernel landet. Wobei seltsamerweise ein strings Befehl, angewandt auf den entpackten Kernel, zwar den host-, nicht aber den domainname ausspuckt.

Also: Compilier mal neu und sag uns, obs gefruchtet hat!

----------

## spitzwegerich

HALT,

ich muss mich revidieren, mir ist noch was eingefallen:

Die Meldung über den nicht zu bestimmenden domainname beim Kernelcompilieren bin ich erst dadurch losgeworden, dass ich die /etc/hosts wie im Posting von Mac Fly beschrieben angepasst habe.

Wahrscheinlich wurde dadurch auch das (none) korrigiert, und nicht durch das Kernel-Neukompilieren.

----------

## Mindstab

```
rc-update add domainname boot
```

----------

## Mac Fly

komisch, komisch, das ganze.

 *Quote:*   

> root@netkiffer:/> rc-update add domainname boot
> 
>  * domainname added to runlevel boot
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies...                                                                                          [ ok ]
> ...

 

Komischerweise erscheint es beim login immer noch. 

 *Quote:*   

> root@netkiffer:/> cat /etc/hosts
> 
> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 
> 192.168.0.1     netkiffer
> ...

 

Häng ich an das netkiffer noch ein .lan, erscheint beim login

netkiffer.unknown_domain

merkwürdig...

----------

## spitzwegerich

Also bei mir läufts ohne dieses domainname init-script.

----------

## Mindstab

```
127.0.0.1 netkiffer.lan netkiffer localhost

192.168.0.1 netkiffer

192.168.0.6 rak 
```

[ip] [fqdn] [alias]

----------

## Mac Fly

Besten Dank, jetzt klappt es.   :Very Happy: 

----------

